

Open-sourcing Pingpong: Latency and uptime monitoring for HTTP services - justinelof
https://keen.io/blog/76318436021/open-sourcing-pingpong-latency-and-uptime-monitoring

======
nathantross
Upgrades are really important times to worry about how the rest of your system
and users are being affected. Nice demo on the subject.

~~~
dzello
Thanks!

